# New Mousey Behaviors



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

So, we've had Kethry and Muffin for a week and a half now, and I'm curious about two of their behaviors-

Kethry - She squints. A lot. There's no puffyness/oozing on or around her eyes (or anywhere, for that matter) and she isn't itching herself or her eyes. Is this a sign of trouble, or something that I should just get used to, as it's one of her personal quirks?

Muffin - Every time I turn around, she's molesting Kethry.  While from what I've read it's likely a dominance thing, she does so multiple times a day, and has done it basically every day, minus the first night they were here. I don't get it. Is it normal for this to proceed for this length of time? Should I do something to stop it? For that matter, why is she actually doing it?

That's it mainly. While it all seems like it's probably harmless, I figured I'd at least ask and make sure.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Not sure about Kethry's squinting. Could be nothing, but I would keep an eye on it. Is it both eyes or just one?

Muffin definitely sounds very dominant. As long as Kethry doesn't bleed, it's not dangerous, but it can definitely affect Kehtry's behaviour, making her more nervous. Muffin isn't a mouse I would breed. If I were you, I'd get them another cage mate or two, that might settle it down.


----------



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> Not sure about Kethry's squinting. Could be nothing, but I would keep an eye on it. Is it both eyes or just one?
> 
> Muffin definitely sounds very dominant. As long as Kethry doesn't bleed, it's not dangerous, but it can definitely affect Kehtry's behaviour, making her more nervous. Muffin isn't a mouse I would breed. If I were you, I'd get them another cage mate or two, that might settle it down.


It's both of Kethry's eyes. I'm just wondering if it's that she is having trouble seeing, doesn't like something, or what. She gets around the cage and everywhere else fine, no problems there, so I'm rather at a loss.

As for the dominance - we've had them about a week and a half. We have our other two mice, Rose and Doctor - but my understanding is that the quarantine period is supposed to be about three weeks long or so. Is this a case where they should be introduced sooner, or see out the rest of the QT and see how it goes?

What's baffling is the personalities. Muffin and Doctor are the shy hiders, while Rose and Kethry explore and seem a little more social - but yet, dominance-wise, it's Muffin and Rose that are the top mice, as opposed to Kethry being the dominant one. Mice are such funny and enduring creatures.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

A lot of people are going to point fingers at me for saying this, but I never QT new mice unless they are from another country. I would say heck to the QT in your case and introduce the mice to each other, unless the new ones are from a dodgy feeder bin somewhere. It -might- help on the dominance problem.


----------



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> A lot of people are going to point fingers at me for saying this, but I never QT new mice unless they are from another country. I would say heck to the QT in your case and introduce the mice to each other, unless the new ones are from a dodgy feeder bin somewhere. It -might- help on the dominance problem.


Rose and Doctor are from petco, while Kethry and Muffin are from pet smart. I might see how they do togehter this weekend, if since they've shown no signs of illness that Ive seen.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Have you double checked the sexes? Pet shops often get it wrong, with any mounting behaviour I'd double check sexes just in case.


----------



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> Have you double checked the sexes? Pet shops often get it wrong, with any mounting behaviour I'd double check sexes just in case.


I haven't been able to pick her up to see under her, but watching her run and play and clime, I haven't seen any sign of any bits where they should be.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Squinting in both eyes initially I would bathe in a mild saline solution one half teaspoon per pint of warm water twice daily for a week. It may be early signs of an underlying problem or just more sensitive to light after probably being in almost total darkness at the breeding farm, to just having sticky eyes or a bit of dust stuck within the eyelid.

Chances are your mice have all come from same breeding farm as both petco and petsmart use same suppliers, obtaining at different times I would keep them in QT for the full 4 weeks, especially as one may or may not be showing signs of illness.

Muffin is showing signs of being the dominant one as would suggest extra things within the tub to break line of site and hiding places.


----------



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

How do you bathe a mouse? Wet a rag with the solution and wipe her down, or...?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

You don't bathe the mouse, you wash the eyes.  You can use q-tips.


----------



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> You don't bathe the mouse, you wash the eyes.  You can use q-tips.


OH, ok! That seems little more reasonable. :lol: Thank ya'll so much, I'll try the saline solution and see if it helps any.


----------

